# Chesapeake bay to Martha's Vineyard, Nantucket



## dell30rb (Jul 16, 2008)

Myself and two friends are cruising for about a month this summer, and are thinking about going north somewhere. I've been south as far as charleston several times, and just looking for a change of scenery. We were thinking about heading up to Nantucket or Martha's vineyard, somewhere like that. Anyone have suggestions for destinations, as well as the route? I haven't yet invested in charts for the ICW from the chesapeake on up north, and no one in my sailing circle has really cruised north of the chesapeake.

Ideally we'd like to pick a destination that would be fun for a bunch of college guys. I don't really know much about the area, except my friend's dad used to go up there when he was our age and said he enjoyed it. I'm not exactly sure how long it would take to get up there, but it would be nice if we had at least a couple days to kill once we got to our destination... to booze, replenish supplies, make repairs and what not. The boat is a well cared for '67 Pearson Coaster (30', full keel, narrow beam) and it will be crewed by three or four experienced young guys. We don't mind doing a couple long days and would like to spend some time offshore as well. 

Input on the route and destination is appreciated.


----------



## jimmalkin (Jun 1, 2004)

suggest you search the archives here as there is a ton of stuff written on this subject (south to north and north to south.) Get Reeds, get Eldridge, off shore from Cape May or Norfolk to MV is a good 3 day run at least for your boat and at this time of year could be boisterous or dead calm. Watch the weather carefully - there are all sorts of writings about the harbors on this site and others - you biggest issue will be the trip offshore to MV and the return into the prevailing SW'erlies. Search Sail Net site - lots of good commentary and advice.


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

> Myself and two friends are cruising for about a month this summer, and are thinking about going north somewhere


Summer is just about over, we talking about next year ?


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

I will assume you mean NEXT summer as this is no time to head north. 
You can do it two ways depending on where you are in the Chessie. 
If you are close to Norfolk you can point north to the end of Long Island (Montauk Point/Greenport) and generally get there in 3 days or less offshore. 
If you are in the northern Bay, the you could go through the C&D canal to the Delaware Bay and to Cape May NJ. From there you could again hop off for 2 days to Montauk OR work your way up the Jersey Coast (Atlantic CITY!!) , Manaquan and Atlantic Highlands are each a day sail apart...and then head into NY City for fun or up the EAST RIVER into Long Island Sound. Another couple of days and you'd be at Newport RI, Block Island or Cuttyhunk which are all fun and neat places...AND all are reachable in 1 day or less from Montauk/Greenport too. Just depends on how much offshore you want and how much time you have.
BTW...before investing in charts...you can SEE all of them on line here:
On-Line Chart Viewer


----------



## dell30rb (Jul 16, 2008)

Thanks for the input. Whoops, meant next summer... Already back in school. 

"Get Reeds, get Eldridge," What are these? Cruising guides?

It looks like MV is the plan. While crewing on the Manitou a few weeks ago for a photoshoot, I talked to a photographer who had been there and thought we would have a great time. Something about lots of good looking girls. 


I will be starting from windmill point on the chesapeake.. Its a long day's sail to norfolk. Might try the long way there (north up the bay) and maybe stop in NYC for fun... then take the offshore express home. Any opinion on the best time of summer to do this? We finish school in mid may and start back late aug... Need to spend about half the summer working, so we either need to go the first half or second half of the summer.


----------



## dell30rb (Jul 16, 2008)

just read the post about prevailing SW winds.. maybe a better idea to go offshore up and through the canal etc.. back.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Eldridge is Tide and Current Tables. Useful in the NY and MV areas. 
Eldridge Tide & Pilot Book by White, Robert Eldridge

Reeds Nautical Almanac...gives you even more.
A great reference to keep on board...
Review harbor chartlets and port profiles for safe havens.
Use buoy coordinates to plot GPS waypoints.
Read piloting descriptions to avoid uncharted hazards.
Find times of fair tides and currents to plan departure.
Weather broadcast schedules for fax charts & voice forecasts.
Find radio nets and channels to contact other boats underway.
Identify prominent landmarks as you approach shore.
Learn about local navigation and custom regulations.
Read about safe anchorage areas and available facilities.​Coastal Piloting Information
Tide & Current Tables
Weather
Communications
Navigation
Distance Tables
Navigation Rules
Check here: Thomas Reed Publications - Interactive Book Tour

As to the plan...I would head up out of Norfolk and back though the Delaware/C&D. Go late rather than early as the water takes a while to warm up in New England and August is perhaps the nicest month for cruising. May is damp and chilly.


----------

